# Eucalyptus Natural Fork



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Que tal amigos resorteros!

Now we are going to vary slightly, this time I present a fork of Eucalyptus

I must say that I was surprised to find it first and then ease to carve the end I was satisfied the qualities of wood, but I love the oak. lol!

I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

It's a beaut.


----------



## danny358 (Oct 3, 2010)

that look a cracker.my dad has a large eucalyptus tree in his garden il have to go round there with a saw and start looking.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

You have a way with wood. Please. You and Martin are the only two makers I can think of that can take a natural fork and turn it into something that is distinctively and characteristically your own.


----------



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

mate thats a beuty! please add your pictures of it to the world largest and most comprehensive slingshot picture library:

http://www.flickr.com/groups/hunter_catapults_slingshot_group/


----------



## 919h (Aug 27, 2010)

I like that !

Very nice

Very good work.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Great natural, Chepo!! Best I've seen since the last one you made.


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Nice one chepo, another classic natural very nice.
Martin.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Bet it smells good also! -- Tex


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

I love it Chepo, i never throught of using Eucalyptus tree folks before theres 1,000's of them growing around my other house in the Philippines. I have told my father to get the gardener to cut me a few tree folks from his garden in the Seychelles. Have you any advise on working with Eucalyptus wood ?


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

another great looking fork, beautiful wood.


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike (Aug 23, 2010)

man Chepo... you make some great looking slingshots...







i really like that one...


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Sweeeeeet!


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Darb said:


> mate thats a beuty! please add your pictures of it to the world largest and most comprehensive slingshot picture library:
> 
> http://www.flickr.co...lingshot_group/


Thanks Fish, your invitation is very friendly, could make a selection of some and upload them.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

919h said:


>


Gracias Frodo y Rob


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Chale Chepo, That is a nice fork and contains all the ingredients, to reconize your style. Nice wood work, and keep up the good work.
Chale Chepo, esta orqueta contiene todos los ingredientes que te hacen inconfundible. Buen trabajo y sigue asi.


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

chepo, would u please stop copying my forks!! made this a few weeks bevore!

only jocking mate only jocking, couldn´t resist;-)
great work mate!!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

You guys are really making me want to make another natural. Good work!


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

i like that to.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Xidoo said:


> i like that to.


Effusive greetings my friend


----------



## Chuff (Dec 25, 2009)

Very nice forks mate.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Thank you very much for your kind comments tua Chuff


----------

